

French 3 Strikes Group Unveils Copyright Infringing Logo - oneplusone
http://torrentfreak.com/french-3-strikes-group-unveils-copyright-infringing-logo-100112/

======
njharman
Strike One

~~~
jcl
Actually, it's strike three. People associated with Hadopi have already been
caught for unauthorized duplication of DVDs and for playing a song at a rally
without clearing the rights. :)

[http://serendipity.ruwenzori.net/index.php/2009/10/08/french...](http://serendipity.ruwenzori.net/index.php/2009/10/08/french-
presidency-makes-400-unauthorized-copies-of-dvd)

------
hyperbovine
I thought for sure the "embarrassment" they were going to discuss was the
Goatse thing around the o.

------
Luc
That logo is awful in so many ways that I wonder whether the designer tried to
make it look bad intentionally, or if it's just a result of 'design by
committee'.

------
Daniel_Newby
I thought typefaces were generally not subject to copyright.

~~~
ugh
Dozens (there really aren't that much more) of type designers are crying right
now :)

Fonts are hard work, can be beautiful and deserve to be protected. It's just a
shame that fonts are always priced with professionals in mind. I would very
much love to be able to just go font shopping as a mere consumer. I cannot pay
$100 (or more) for one font weight, though. Some sort of iTunes store for
fonts where you pay $10 (or so) for a basic package (normal, italic, bold,
bold italic) would be great. You could limit that to non-professional use. I
guess there only aren't enough people like me out there to make that feasible.

~~~
halo
Why? It's a fact that typefaces aren't covered by copyright in the US (unlike
much of the rest of the world).

~~~
pavlov
The design of the letter forms is not protected, but the digital font files
are. If you want to redistribute Helvetica Neue without paying Linotype, you
must redraw all the letters.

